# Meister der Elixiere?



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

Hi habe mal ne kurze Frage bezüglich ,,Meister der Elixiere."
Kann man noch Meister der Transmutation erlernen, dann umskillen und dann Meister der Elixiere lernen? Frage das, weil es ja so viel einfacher geht. (man braucht halt ein bisschen Gold)


----------



## justblue (13. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Hi habe mal ne kurze Frage bezüglich ,,Meister der Elixiere."
> Kann man noch Meister der Transmutation erlernen, dann umskillen und dann Meister der Elixiere lernen? Frage das, weil es ja so viel einfacher geht. (man braucht halt ein bisschen Gold)



Mein Twink konnte das vor ca. 4 Wochen noch.


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (18. März 2009)

justblue schrieb:


> Mein Twink konnte das vor ca. 4 Wochen noch.


Meiner auch vor 2 Wochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

